# Summer didn't make it :(



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I saved Summer from Wal Mart about a week ago, but now she has died. :-( She never did eat anything no matter what I tried to feed her. So sad to see her go so soon!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss :'(

She was very pretty.

R.I.P Summer(cute name)


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

Sorry to know that but one thing I observed from the picture is that summer, has red gills/inflamed.

I might be wrong.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

rip summer


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

so sorry. You'll save another one.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

GreyHounD said:


> Sorry to know that but one thing I observed from the picture is that summer, has red gills/inflamed.
> 
> I might be wrong.


 Yeah I noticed that in the store. Maybe it was because she came in dirty water from Wal Mart IDK. Even 100% water changes every day with stress coat in it didn't get her well


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Summer.


----------

